# smoked carp



## buck69 (Oct 6, 2014)

Need brine an prep


----------



## brooksy (Oct 6, 2014)

How bout swinging by the roll call section and introduce yourself. A little info about where you are what kind of smoker you use and anything else that could possibly help make your smoking experIences better.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 6, 2014)

with all due respect....try the search bar above for anything you need info on....

here's one...took about 10 seconds to locate

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/72792/grandpas-brine-recipie-for-smoked-fish


----------



## gary s (Oct 6, 2014)

Already got some good advice.







	

		
			
		

		
	
   *Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a nice cool East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on                  just about  everything*

*              Gary*


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's a Step by Step for Salmon, but it works on any fish I tried it on---Trout, Tilapia, etc, etc:

*Smoked Salmon*      

Bear


----------



## venture (Oct 6, 2014)

I am with the "two shingles" crowd?

But I guess it is a delicacy some places.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

